# Partial collection of hard / dense woods



## bhatleberg (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm snowed in today along with most of New England, and so I spent some time reading online. And I came across Eric Meier's list of the densest woods.

I have a habit of keeping a piece when I'm using an interesting wood, and I have nine of his ten. Kind of cool, so I thought I'd post a picture. Lignum, Verawood, Kingwood (though this is Mexican and maybe he meant Brazilian), quebracho (there are a bunch of these, so not sure I have his), desert ironwood, leadwood, krugiodendron, snakewood, African blackwood, and Ipe.

Of course, the other thing is that now I need to figure out what the heck Itin is and where I can get some. That's the tenth one. A quick search says it may be in the mesquite family, but nobody sells it. I will post in "want to buy"...anybody have any Itin or know anything about it?

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## bill schwegler (Mar 30, 2018)

unknown to me... Itin?


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2018)

have plenty of brazilian kingwood- No Itin


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 30, 2018)

@Mr. Peet or @phinds may be able to point ya in the direction needed.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 30, 2018)

I moved this here also.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 30, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> @Mr. Peet or @phinds may be able to point ya in the direction needed.



@bhatleberg

Copied from:

*Atlas Billiard Supplies:*

*Caranda (Itin)* - _Prosopis kuntzei_

This wood is known as Itín, Palo Mataco, Carandá or Barba de Tigre. Caranda or Itin sapwood is light yellow, while the heartwood is chestnut brown with patches of dark violet. The wood has a fine texture and straight to wavy to interlocked grain. When first chopped it is very scented. Itin wood is very dense and durable.

Source Region: Argentina, Bolivia, and Paraguay


----------



## bhatleberg (Dec 30, 2018)

Yeah, I poked around looking for Itin for a while, then gave up. Found some Argentine black mesquite that's quite pretty, traded a guy for it, and it didn't seem as dense as it would have to be to compare to the others. Wood database has black mesquite as a different Latin name, but not sure how good ID ever is for this stuff. If anyone has any Itin, still interested in trading for or buying it, primarily just out of curiosity.


----------



## phinds (Dec 31, 2018)

There is one sample of itin on my mesquite page and as I note there, it has characteristics that differ noticeably from other mesquite species.

Also, "Mexican kingwood" is actually not kingwood (_Dalbergia cearensis_), it's camatillo (Dalbergia congestiflora)

It would be nice if you would associate the various pieces in the pic with the names. I can tie a few together but only a few.

For example:




I assume the one to the left of the verawood is the Mexican kingwood since that's the right color for it.


----------



## bhatleberg (Jan 3, 2019)

sure. been a year since the original post, but if memory serves...

From 9:00, Black ironwood (krugiodendron), ipe, lignum, kingwood, desert ironwood, African blackwood, leadwood, quebracho. The center two are snakewood (yeah, kinda boring sample, but if were prettier I would've used it for something other than a chunk on a shelf...), and verawood.


----------



## phinds (Jan 3, 2019)

bhatleberg said:


> sure. been a year since the original post, but if memory serves...
> 
> From 9:00, Black ironwood (krugiodendron), ipe, lignum, kingwood, desert ironwood, African blackwood, leadwood, quebracho. The center two are snakewood (yeah, kinda boring sample, but if were prettier I would've used it for something other than a chunk of a shelf...), and verawood.


Good. Thanks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

